# airless sprayer overspray



## mske390 (Feb 24, 2015)

I bought my first airless sprayer this summer and love it but but wow does it produces overspray. Tried using inside and just couldn't continue because of overspray then I was watching a home renovation show the other day where someguy was spraying with one inside with next to no overspray.

Am I doing something wrong, is there a way to reduce either pressure of mine or amount of paint coming out? It is a harbor freight one (yes I know) but have read that I should get a graco 515 tip, which I will but I can't imagine that this would make that much of a change?

Any help is greatly appreciate from those with experience with these.

http://www.harborfreight.com/airless-paint-sprayer-kit-60600.html


----------



## DIYpaintGuy (Oct 26, 2016)

The tip size can make a big difference depending on what you are spraying. The first number is the fan width which is multiplied by 2 for the width in inches. The second number is the orifice diameter opening in thousandths. So a 515 tip will have a fan width of 10 inches and an opening of 15 thousandths. If you have too much overspray I would try something smaller. For trim I would use a 211 and maybe try a 315 for walls. There will always be overspray but this might help.

DIYpaintGUY


----------



## mske390 (Feb 24, 2015)

cool thanks, I was wrong on the tips...just check it out I guess it comes with a 517 tip and others are saying get a 413 tip. I was spraying binz latex primer and behr latex paint with it. I was painting wood paneling, furniture and a head board. I want to paint a recently installed cedar fence but can't with the amount of overspray now. Sounds like I have a much too large tip, thank you!

I get that there will be overspray but what I was getting was ridiculous, nothing like the HVLP sprayer I use


----------



## ric knows paint (Oct 26, 2011)

mske390 said:


> I bought my first airless sprayer this summer and love it but but wow does it produces overspray. Tried using inside and just couldn't continue because of overspray then I was watching a home renovation show the other day where someguy was spraying with one inside with next to no overspray.
> 
> Am I doing something wrong, is there a way to reduce either pressure of mine or amount of paint coming out? It is a harbor freight one (yes I know) but have read that I should get a graco 515 tip, which I will but I can't imagine that this would make that much of a change?
> 
> ...


Hiya mske...

DIYpaintguy made some good points, but there are a couple other things you should be aware of... The wrong pressure and the wrong tip size are notorious for generating fogging and overspray, but equal to that is improper spray technique. I've watched the Harbor Freight video and the applicator looks to be standing about 2 feet away from the surface...stand closer. As DIYpg said, the first digit of a spray tip are the fan size with your gun about 6" from the surface - double the first digit when the gun is held at 12" from the surface...in other words, a 517 tip has an .017 orifice, and (at 12") has a 10" spray fan. Look at the video. The dude is spraying with about a 24" fan... and not a very good, nor consistent fan, at that. You also see "fingers" along the top and bottom of the the spray pattern in this vid. That is usually caused by too big of a tip, or a worn tip that has been blown out to a larger size due to the abrasive nature of paint under pressure. I believe this sprayer is rated for a .017 tip, which is the size offered with the package. After spraying about 50 gallon of latex paint, that tip will have worn to about a .019 opening that the pump cannot support...thus the surging you asked about - that is more than the pump can keep pressurized...

You didn't mention what type of paint your spraying, but if latex, try scaling back a little on the tip size, thin your product about 5-10%, and turn your pressure down to the lowest possible setting that will still atomize the paint. The biggest mistake many "painters" make is to turn the pressure full volume thinking they'll get the job done faster by doing so. You might, but all the time you save will be spent cleaning up overspray from all the wasted paint you've sent into the air and onto surrounding things (furniture, floors, children, pets, etc.)...Your pressure control knob is below the motor - I believe turning the knob to the right increases pressure, and to the left decreases. I would begin spraying with the knob turned all the way to the left (using a .015 tip), then turning up the pressure slightly until the paint is able to be finely atomized - stop there. Virtually any amount of pressure greater than what it takes to atomize will result in overspray and/or bounce-back off the surface being painted.

To minimize overspray/bounce-back, keep your gun about 12" from the surface...Your spray passes must be perpendicular to the surface being painted (do not spray at any angle, other than 90 degrees, to the surface. Avoid wide sweeping arches with passes, and release the trigger at the end of each pass, and slowly depress the trigger at the beginning of each pass. 

To maximize efficiency with your spray, apply in horizontal passes as described above, and overlap each pass by approximately 25 - 50% - follow-up, using the same technique, with vertical passes over the same section of wall. Move quickly enough, that in both applications you're not applying too heavy a film. For even greater efficiency, use an extension wand when painting. For inside application, I use an 18" or 24" wand. And remember, if using low grade, inexpensive flat latex products, you're probably looking at replacing tips every 50 gallons or so...a finer quality paint is less abrasive, and easier on the pump and tips (possibly up to 80 gallons, or so, between tips).

Finally, proper technique, tip size and pressure will virtually eliminate 90% of all overspray (and bounce-back). Painting interiors can be tricky, but really only requires practice to develop a proper technique. Without proper technique, brush and roll will be a faster, better application with far less waste and clean-up. Good luck.


----------



## mske390 (Feb 24, 2015)

ric thank you all great points, I was spraying latex and kept gun about 6" from surface as for angle or straight on inside did both outside it was mostly straight on. The sprayer has a few settings with the what I believe lowest a picture of a roller, never tried that I will try that to see if it helps I sprayed on the lowest setting for what they call spraying. The sprayer would empty a gallon of paint in no time.

I appreciate all the help!


----------



## wptski (Sep 19, 2008)

A 517 tip pushes .31GPM. I have a Graco Truecoat Pro II airless handheld and find the suggested tip sizes on paint cans to be on the high side unless you want to put your running shoes on. They seem to state the same size no matter if the product is thick or thin as water!!

Although the handheld only comes with a fixed tip/guard mine has been modified to use any Graco RAC X tip. Most cans state .015"-.017" tip and I've used a .013" so but now have some .011" which I haven't tried yet. It depends on the viscosity on the paint as to how small one can go.


----------



## mske390 (Feb 24, 2015)

So figured I would post follow up to switching tips.

First I had a 515 tip not the 517 I said, got that from HF reviews didn't sprayer with me. I bought a 413 tip then turned sprayer to the picture of roller rather than low spray. Wow what a difference with overspray!

Still had overspray but nothing even close to before, tarred the crap out of everything and still had some go past tarps but manageable. The roller setting turned down pressure so overspray didn't travel as far before letting me make quick work of painting the fence. Honestly for this job I probably could use a 213 (think I saw they are available). Still used a lot of paint but like overspray less than before. 

I would actually try this indoors now where before would not. Nothing beats the finish it leaves, new tip and lower pressure had no effect on finish.

Thanks all for your help!


----------



## wptski (Sep 19, 2008)

If you want to improve a finish use a tip with a even last number like a 412 which is a fine finish tip, they are different, atomize more and cost more too.


----------

